# Virtual Colonoscopy after regular one



## ilvchopin (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anyone know what icd-9 code you would give the radiology office to order a Virtual Colonoscopy for a woman, who had a colonoscopy in our office a few months back, but was incomplete due to retained stool..which, if any, icd-9 code conveys to the carrier, that a regular colonoscopy was attempted, with poor results, so now she needs the virtual one.  Thanks.


----------



## rere500 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've done GI coding for many years.   We've always had to bill the original colonoscopy with a 53 modifier for Medicare letting them know the original was not a complete exam and then we would bill the repeat with the same diagnosis.   The carriers didn't need to know it was a repeat because they knew the original was not complete.  I'm not sure if the same holds try when you order a virtual colonoscopy...Note sure if this helps, we may be talking about two different things.


----------



## ilvchopin (Oct 30, 2009)

*really need to know specifically for this situation*

thanks for trying, but I really need to know what dx will work for virtual after the regular colonoscopy..I found 560.39,fecal impaction, which I thought was on the payable list, but someone told me it's not on the list now.  Please advise, thanks.:


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 31, 2009)

If the original colonoscopy was for screening and could not be completed due to poor prep which is what it sounds like you have, the you should append either a 53 or 52 to that procedure, now hang with me here, if you used a 53 then as a SECONDARY dx code you would use a V64.1.  The the virtual is still a screening colonoscopy as that is still the objective.  It is wrong to try and "come up with" a dx that is payable.  You code the same reason for the virtual as you had for the scope.


----------

